# still no sex drive increase on 500mg test/week



## WallsOfJericho (Feb 7, 2012)

i started my 6th week of 500mg/week test yesterday and i still have not got an increased sex drive, pretty much the same, if i blow once, thats me done for 24 hours.


----------



## Evil Eagle (Feb 7, 2012)

WallsOfJericho said:


> i started my 6th week of 500mg/week test yesterday and i still have not got an increased sex drive, pretty much the same, if i blow once, thats me done for 24 hours.



Get blood work. Your Estrogen may be too high or too low. Both can cause it.


----------



## pieguy (Feb 7, 2012)

too much estrogen or you have bunk gear. either way, cheap blood test is the best idea at this point.


----------



## IronPotato (Feb 7, 2012)

250 a week and I have the mrs asking for mercy after a few weeks,lol.

def get checked out bro,also might be fake products.


----------



## rage racing (Feb 7, 2012)

whos gear?


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Feb 7, 2012)

its dragon pharma


----------



## tbird2 (Feb 7, 2012)

what AI are you using?


----------



## Ezskanken (Feb 7, 2012)

tbird2 said:


> what AI are you using?



How often and dose?


----------



## FordFan (Feb 7, 2012)

Good luck! I've had the same problem. I've had +1500 test levels and e2 in the 30-60 range and still no drive.

Only thing that really had me horny as hell was androgel. I am open for input also.


----------



## Evil Eagle (Feb 7, 2012)

FordFan said:


> Good luck! I've had the same problem. I've had +1500 test levels and e2 in the 30-60 range and still no drive.
> 
> Only thing that really had me horny as hell was androgel. I am open for input also.



Were you running any thing else with it like a 19nors?


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Feb 7, 2012)

i was running aromasin at 12.5 eod, then i changed it to e3d, then was told to just drop it completely and see how it goes, ive done that for over a week now, but took 12.5mg last night


----------



## piotrekusa1 (Feb 7, 2012)

Same with me,120mg eod test p for 5weeks,my sex drive is even lower than normal.


----------



## tbird2 (Feb 7, 2012)

WallsOfJericho said:


> i was running aromasin at 12.5 eod, then i changed it to e3d, then was told to just drop it completely and see how it goes, ive done that for over a week now, but took 12.5mg last night




I'd give it a few days then and see how you respond to the aromasin


----------



## FordFan (Feb 7, 2012)

I've tried with straight test and othe items ( tren, dbol, etc ). Tren ace actually makes me "feel" like i want more.

I've even tried priviron with no help. Melatonin 2 did help more than anything else. I was getting random woodies.


----------



## pieguy (Feb 7, 2012)

Should try some masteron to see if that helps.


----------



## Ezskanken (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm pretty sure the 25mg of Proviron I take a day is doing good for the wood, I wouldn't say I'm any more hornier or anything like that, just the intensity of wood is noticeable for me...


----------



## bulldogz (Feb 7, 2012)

DP Test E250 is some good shit...I'm using it for my TRT protocol...


----------



## bjg (Feb 7, 2012)

WallsOfJericho said:


> i started my 6th week of 500mg/week test yesterday and i still have not got an increased sex drive, pretty much the same, if i blow once, thats me done for 24 hours.



how do u know that your problem was low test to begin with??? 
many factors affect sex drive 
and very high test can also have negative effects...


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Feb 7, 2012)

bjg said:


> how do u know that your problem was low test to begin with???
> many factors affect sex drive
> and very high test can also have negative effects...




im not saying it was a problem, im just doing a cycle for the gains, but have noticed my sex drive isnt as high as everyone says it should be on test.


----------



## hill450 (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm on dragon pharma right now and the shit better not be fake! Lol only 3 injections in so we'll see. Pip is pretty hardcore at times so good sign I'd say. Good luck man!


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Feb 7, 2012)

hill450 said:


> I'm on dragon pharma right now and the shit better not be fake! Lol only 3 injections in so we'll see. Pip is pretty hardcore at times so good sign I'd say. Good luck man!



its given me pretty much zero pip, very minor, and i dont think its fake, strength has gone way up and stamina, lookin much fuller, but still having trouble dialing in my ai and i guess my estro balance is fucked up atm.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 7, 2012)

WallsOfJericho said:


> i started my 6th week of 500mg/week test yesterday and i still have not got an increased sex drive, pretty much the same,* if i blow once, thats me done for 24 hours*.


Once a day is not bad.


----------



## hill450 (Feb 7, 2012)

WallsOfJericho said:


> its given me pretty much zero pip, very minor, and i dont think its fake, strength has gone way up and stamina, lookin much fuller, but still having trouble dialing in my ai and i guess my estro balance is fucked up atm.



Hmmm everywhere I've shot so far has given pain but I shoot in the morning and use the muscle all day so maybe that's it? Also shooting 300mg or 1.2 CC at a time where you are shooting less...so maybe that's the pip difference.  As far as AI I'm on 12.5mg daily of extreme peptides exemestane(blue bottle). Haven't had any problems so far but like I said only 2nd week. Also running super dmz. Sore as shit, full all the time, and not sleeping worth a fuck lol maybe cuz I go to bed full


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 7, 2012)

Since I started aas..I don't recall more than once a day ? My tank went dry


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Feb 7, 2012)

hill450 said:


> Hmmm everywhere I've shot so far has given pain but I shoot in the morning and use the muscle all day so maybe that's it? Also shooting 300mg or 1.2 CC at a time where you are shooting less...so maybe that's the pip difference.  As far as AI I'm on 12.5mg daily of extreme peptides exemestane(blue bottle). Haven't had any problems so far but like I said only 2nd week. Also running super dmz. Sore as shit, full all the time, and not sleeping worth a fuck lol maybe cuz I go to bed full



i always goto bed full too, just had lentil soup with tobasco, a pint of milk, cottage cheese and a 2 wholewheat bagels and im off to bed in the next 20 minutes haha


----------



## hill450 (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm just trying to figure out why I'm not sleeping and going to bed stuffed is all I can figure? Hell even taking 9mg melatonin but still restless and wake up after like 5 hours wide awake? Damnit!


----------



## collins (Feb 8, 2012)

taking 900mg test e a week for 14weeks, about to cycle down now but the first 12 weeks sex drive was everyday changed to different brand and about week 10-14 sex drive took a nose dive , every 2-3 days. never had this problem before . in taking prami to comp for the loss. i realy do think i got some bunk gear. going back to pars now.


----------



## Digitalash (Feb 8, 2012)

I need to get some proviron just to see what all the fuss is about, 250mg a week gives me plenty of "drive" though sometimes I think he's too worn out to really be into it lol


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Feb 8, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Once a day is not bad.




maaybe im confusing it with people who are on tren aswell then


----------



## exphys88 (Feb 9, 2012)

If I do test only, my drive doesn't really increase at all.  Even with bloodwork to verify that the products are legit.  I've been tested while on dp's test and it's g2g.  The only thing that made my drive crazy has been tren.


----------



## collins (Feb 9, 2012)

that could make sence, i was doing tren with test and when i dropped the tren my labido fell with it.


----------



## collins (Feb 9, 2012)

prami  will help with to much estrogen and give you your boner come back.


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 9, 2012)

I used 1 gram a week of dp prop and I couldn't sleep on my stomach.  I had to beat him into submission at least twice a day.  DP ain't the problem.


----------



## the_anapolack (Feb 9, 2012)

masteron is your friend.....so is his cousin proviron.........run some cabergoline too


----------



## jackedntan (Feb 9, 2012)

Test doesnt really seem to increase my sex drive much and at times for one reason or another it sometimes even drops. Right now Im running 600mg/wk test prop along with 600mg/wk tren ace and I want to fuck everything that moves... Its getting bad lol. Tren seems to help me in that department a lot more than test but I think thats not the case for most guys.


----------



## NcTo (Feb 9, 2012)

jackedntan said:


> Test doesnt really seem to increase my sex drive much and at times for one reason or another it sometimes even drops. Right now Im running 600mg/wk test prop along with 600mg/wk tren ace and I want to fuck everything that moves... Its getting bad lol. Tren seems to help me in that department a lot more than test but I think thats not the case for most guys.



Same here. I have yet to get that insatsiable sex drive that everyone speaks of regardless of the compound.


----------



## kevinhy (Feb 9, 2012)

The only time my libido stays the same on test is when my E is sky high.

I once thought i had fake gear, but it turned out my a-dex was fake. Grabbed some legit aromasin and after a week i was ready to fuck everything.


----------



## scwarzenegger (Feb 10, 2012)

Im now on 1200 sust/w, 750Npp/w, 100mg Proviron/day, 50mg Turinabol/day....no sexdrive and no results??! WTF!!!
I came to the conclusion that I would need an Ai....I never had any gyno so I didnt bother with Ai, I have a lot og Nolva and clomid at home though. But anyway I started with arimidex now so I hope itll work out!
Im also oncruise and blast route.


----------



## charley (Feb 11, 2012)

Walls.......i'm doing 500mgs ew test e....test pop 3x's ew.... and cialis..20mgs... maybe the cialis would help.....


----------



## 12sec1/4 (Feb 11, 2012)

Just because your drive isn't through the roof does not mean the gear is bunk...

When I did my first test cycle I woke up like dog in the middle of the night every night after sleaze and filth... Now test doesn't have that effect on me and I know 100% the gear is gtg.

Also the fact that for the last 3 cycles I have had the same (wouldn't call it a problem as it's not) yet made gains on all. Not to mention strange back fluff...


----------



## klc9100 (Feb 12, 2012)

yall are missing the obvious problem. . . . you need to get with hotter chicks.






lol. i'm just fucking around. like several others have said, i don't get much of a sex drive increase off test alone either. tren & masteron, especially together do the trick. random boners all times of day and night. sometimes to the point of being painful.

your hormone levels may just be all fucked up. it may take you some time to work out the details (amounts of compounds that work for you). unfortunately, you may never get it totally figured out because the dosing of all these labs out there vary. even the same lab's gear may vary from one batch to the next.

go to CEM in the sponsors section. their liquid cialis is the shit. i keep it on hand so when my levels get fucked up from being on a cycle, or for any other reason (stress, etc.) i can still handle my business.


----------



## benchingover500 (Feb 12, 2012)

WallsOfJericho said:


> i started my 6th week of 500mg/week test yesterday and i still have not got an increased sex drive, pretty much the same, if i blow once, thats me done for 24 hours.



age?  are you taking .5 armidex eod?


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Feb 12, 2012)

benchingover500 said:


> age?  are you taking .5 armidex eod?



im 26...taking 12.5mg of aromasin eod, but was advised to drop it bwecaue maybe my e2 was too low, now i take it e3d


----------



## FrankJames (Feb 12, 2012)

PT - 141 may be a solution.
I just ordered some from a sponser, if it does what they claim, i will post it here.


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 13, 2012)

WallsOfJericho said:


> im 26...taking 12.5mg of aromasin eod, but was advised to drop it bwecaue maybe my e2 was too low, now i take it e3d


 Post up your e2!


----------



## fitter420 (Feb 13, 2012)

FordFan said:


> Good luck! I've had the same problem. I've had +1500 test levels and e2 in the 30-60 range and still no drive.
> 
> Only thing that really had me horny as hell was androgel. I am open for input also.


Anyone else have anything to say about androgel.My boy has a bunch(little packets)from dr. that he doesnt want. I heard the dosage is so small that they are not even worth it.
As far as sex drive and test,my call is that everyones diff.and wouldnt judge whether gear is bunk or not on how much you want to get laid. I have had cyp from an amrican pharm. and didnt notice any diff. in drive. I have also made tren from animal kit (for my cattle) and felt no diff.in drive(good or bad).I guess the best way to tell is bloodwork or mirror during cycle.


----------

